# Thief pouters, Qestions HELP



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

> okay so i have a few questions .... 

my question is do the Thief's work? 

and has anyone feed/trap wild pigeons and see any with bands on?

I work for the R&R and i always look for one with a band and never see any...


i want to try to thief the wild flock and see if there are any bands on some of them ...

has anyone done this and it worked?
i get the idea they bring wild birds back? and if this is the right idea could they do it 30 miles out??


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

and how do people house them? can they be in a kit box like a roller? or would they need a loft like a homer?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A kit box would work, They are best kept in isolation if you are wanting them to work as thiefs, Or a flock of all cockbirds could work.

There are a few methods, do you have ferals flying over your place? Or near by?

pouterfly is the best to talk to as he is currently working ferals and has had some success, I had a thief hen once that bought in a white funneltail/garden dove and paired to him.

I have heard through him that a guy in NZ is having success bringing in the ferals too.

I have personally never seen a banded feral and I have watched a lot of ferals around my hometown.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay ill have to send them some messages .. I read u can train them to go after a hen with a white tail feathers .. could this work for hens with bands .??? Just been thinking about it and was wondering .. may be an easy way To get lost banded birds for fun or stock birds if they come back $$$ ha ha


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

And I have wild ones maybe down a mile or two in an old building .. then 15m up the road where I work on the rail road ..


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

Try this web site. 

http://www.horsemanpouter.com/


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

any one selling good "worked birds" ??


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Tyler traditionally thief pouters are mostly used to catch other pouters. This is a sport of one pouter guy against another for the most part, but the working pouter will also bring in any other type of pigeon if the opportunity is there. Essentially the pouter, either cock or hen, is out searching for a mate to bring back to it's home because it has been kept isolated and unpaired. The Scottish guys call this putting "steam" into the pouter.

Hunting ferals is not part of the traditional thief pouter game except for the ones caught more or less by accident, and it seems it's like fishing, once in a while you get a sucker or some kind of fish you don't want and throw it back.

In North America where there is mostly no history of thief pouter sport, the Cuban guys in Florida being the exception, catching feral pigeons with thief pouters offers an unlimited source of sport for just about anyone. Even though this is not about catching pouters as is usually done, catching ferals offers the opportunity to fly thief pouters and test them for their ability to perform like any other thief pouter. So the concept of catching ferals this way is quite new and is in the beginning stages in several courtries in the world at this time. The traditional guys are not generally interested in this form of the sport but for others new to the game feral hunting offers a great deal of fun and a way to play that otherwise would not be available to those who do not live next door to another thief pouter flyer.

If you have ferals a mile or two down the road, you're all set. The type of thief pouter you work with is mostly about personal interest, my advice is to talk to the guys that are already working their birds because this is proven stock. In the US you guys can ship them by your mail system.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

yes im more than willing to be a pioneer in this new idea/ sport. 

I ive heard about a few guys doing it out west in Arizona, but haven't been in contact with them.


im hoping others that fly pouters will chime in about there experience.




and what is the middle hen game called? unless its called middle hen... 
what hen do you use... if i do a homer the one loft will have an advantage?? ...


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you are referring to a form of flying pouter sport called "cuchilla". The term means something like knife, to cut the distance in half between two flyers. Each guy, living a few miles apart, will chose a pouter, one a cock the other a hen, pair them for three days, then release them half way between their home lofts and see which bird will be able to convince the other to return to it's home. Each of the pair in theory has strong instincts to take the other home so there is a conflict in the sky to see which pouter will have the slightly stronger ability to take the new mate home to it's loft. 

I've watched videos and it's exciting to see them go first in the direction of one flyer, then change course and favor the other, back and forth until a final decision is made between the two pouters. It's a good test to determine the thieving qualities of each bird, and is also a good sport for pouter flyers who do not have other pigeons to thieve nearby. As thief pouter sport developes and grows in North America there's every chance that cuchilla flying will grow with it.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes I think I've burned my eye balls out watching YouTube ha ha .. I feel blessed that I have two brothers within two miles who are thinking about flying and thiefing with


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

If you've got two brothers within two miles flying pigeons you've got it made for pouter flying my friend


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

and there is a wild flock 4 miles down the road .... .. who wants to move in and fly with me ha


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's an example of cuchilla sport. You can see the amazing flying ability of these pouters, all over the sky, back and forth, as one tries to convince the other to return to it's loft. 

A very good test to see if either the cock or the hen has the superior thieving ability.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w4rKMwMQZYw


----------



## pouterfly (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's two cock pouters working a feral hen in Argentina, one captures the feral.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvCozAmxLNk&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## leo from glasgo (Jan 9, 2010)

tyler bro i fly the doos or horseman in old pollok glasgow from a roof crate the sport has been going on for years in glasgow i have 2 rival flyers near me i put 3 nights steam in my birds and put them out against my rivals birds the site im a member of is glasgow doos my e-mail address is leo-mary @live.co.uk i could send you some pics of my loft set up and boxes board and hood leo


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

pouterfly said:


> Tyler traditionally thief pouters are mostly used to catch other pouters. This is a sport of one pouter guy against another for the most part, but the working pouter will also bring in any other type of pigeon if the opportunity is there. Essentially the pouter, either cock or hen, is out searching for a mate to bring back to it's home because it has been kept isolated and unpaired. The Scottish guys call this putting "steam" into the pouter.
> 
> Hunting ferals is not part of the traditional thief pouter game except for the ones caught more or less by accident, and it seems it's like fishing, once in a while you get a sucker or some kind of fish you don't want and throw it back.
> 
> ...


wow i never knew this so interesting, learn something new, does it have anything to do with it's ability to enlarge its crop to bring birds back?


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

well, no. Actually, too large a crop is not wanted, it inhibits their flying ability and from what I believe forms a disadvantage for the thief. they just sorta never give up, coo and dance non stop, bumping the hen ect. Some thiefs don't even blow real big, some just like a normal pigeon blowing and some a little bigger.


----------

